# Oil Leak From Oil Cooler/Filter Housing



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have searched the Gen 1 CTD threads and I could not find anyone having this problem. I changed the oil this weekend and found the bottom of the oil pan once again covered in engine oil. The leak appears to be coming from above the oil pan near the engine oil cooler/oil filter assembly. I plan on cleaning the area, adding dye, and rechecking. Has anyone else had this problem? It seems to be a very common problem on the gassers. Thanks in advance. Cheers! :th_alc:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I had oil covered pan too. Took it in thinking it was oil pressure sender or pan gasket. 

Chevy found trans was leaking at the case halves. Replaced with new transmission under powertrain warranty (73,000 miles). 

Not saying this is your problem, just another possibility. 

Good luck, hope it gets solved without too much pain.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Check out this possibility too. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...on/205010-new-leak-source-diesel-drivers.html


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

What did you end up doing to fix the oil leak? Reason I ask is I had the same leak and just installed a new oil cooler/filter assembly w/ o-rings and it is still leaking.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Lugnut


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Oil leaks should be covered by the power train warranty. At least mine was when my oil pan gasket was leaking.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dieselmike said:


> What did you end up doing to fix the oil leak? Reason I ask is I had the same leak and just installed a new oil cooler/filter assembly w/ o-rings and it is still leaking.


I ordered the oil level sensor and was going to replace it, but just couldn't work up the motivation to go in and do all it took to drop the oil pan. I ended up spraying off the area of the leak with brake cleaner, then putting 3 layers (about half a tube) of black RTV over the sensor. The new sensor is still sitting on my garage shelf, so maybe someday I'll get motivated to drop the pan and do it right, but for now this is working.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Dieselmike said:


> What did you end up doing to fix the oil leak? Reason I ask is I had the same leak and just installed a new oil cooler/filter assembly w/ o-rings and it is still leaking.


Sorry for not replying sooner. I have not located the source of the leak. The weather has been too cold to go out and try to figure it out. I keep checking the oil level and it is not dropping. With the weather beginning to warm up, I will eventually have to tackle this problem.

On a side note, I already replaced the oil level sensor. The sensor was not covered under warranty, however, the leaking oil pan gasket was covered. I hate oil leaks and I am usually on them very quickly. I hope to get a handle on this in the next couple weeks. I promise to update once I figure out something.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I ordered the oil level sensor and was going to replace it, but just couldn't work up the motivation to go in and do all it took to drop the oil pan. I ended up spraying off the area of the leak with brake cleaner, then putting 3 layers (about half a tube) of black RTV over the sensor. The new sensor is still sitting on my garage shelf, so maybe someday I'll get motivated to drop the pan and do it right, but for now this is working.


Oil level sensor is not too bad to do. Drop the pipe between the DPF and SCR doser. Pan comes right out. It is glued in with RTV. You will need a couple of exhaust gaskets to wrap up the job. Should be able to do it in a few hours on your back.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> Check out this possibility too.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...on/205010-new-leak-source-diesel-drivers.html


I had the oil level sensor leaking too. Had the sensor replaced when the oil pan leak was fixed. Unfortunately, my leak is coming from above the oil cooler. Thanks for posting the suggestion.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

While I was dealing with my oil pain drain plug issue, I swear I saw fresh oil on the level sensor. I didn't really worry about it but now I will check again to make sure I wasn't seeing things.

Thing is, if it leaks, it's very minimal. At 8,000 mile change the oil is still at the top of the dip stick above the top cross hatch. Mine uses virtually no oil.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> While I was dealing with my oil pain drain plug issue, I swear I saw fresh oil on the level sensor. I didn't really worry about it but now I will check again to make sure I wasn't seeing things.
> 
> Thing is, if it leaks, it's very minimal. At 8,000 mile change the oil is still at the top of the dip stick above the top cross hatch. Mine uses virtually no oil.


I have been watching my oil level too and the car does not use any oil. I just picked up the oil cooler/filter housing. GM does not sell the seals.....grrrr. I am going to wait for time to change oil to change the housing. The oil appears to be leaking directly from where the housing inserts into the engine block. The only other thing it could be is a crack in the area where the housing in installed into the block. That would majorly suck considering I am out of warranty now. 

I will also be replacing the transmission oil cooler lines. It seems like the car hit 100K and it started leaking everywhere.


----------



## Ivanandkayla1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lugnut said:


> I have been watching my oil level too and the car does not use any oil. I just picked up the oil cooler/filter housing. GM does not sell the seals.....grrrr. I am going to wait for time to change oil to change the housing. The oil appears to be leaking directly from where the housing inserts into the engine block. The only other thing it could be is a crack in the area where the housing in installed into the block. That would majorly suck considering I am out of warranty now.
> 
> I will also be replacing the transmission oil cooler lines. It seems like the car hit 100K and it started leaking everywhere.


hey I’m having same issues, how much was the oil cooler? I can’t find gaskets it’s the part Nunber for it , I found ones for 1.4 and 1.8 but not diesel ..


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Ivanandkayla1 said:


> hey I’m having same issues, how much was the oil cooler? I can’t find gaskets it’s the part Nunber for it , I found ones for 1.4 and 1.8 but not diesel ..


I couldn’t find the seals for the diesel either.

I got a new OEM oil cooler/filter housing for $65 on Rockauto.com. Dealer wanted $115 for the part.


----------



## millsone (Feb 25, 2019)

@Diesel4Ever you don't happen to have the part number for the cooler/filter housing you bought do you 
thanks in advance


----------



## millsone (Feb 25, 2019)

Found it 55578737 got one new in box from ebay for 45$


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

millsone said:


> Found it 55578737 got one new in box from ebay for 45$


Yeah I think that's it. Sounds Familiar.


----------



## Jordanmrk (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey! 

Sounds like it might be best when experiencing this leak to change the lines / cooler in one shot right? Mine's leaking pretty decent at this point. Spraying the whole skid plate since last OC. 

Anyone able to rank this fix on a scale of difficulty? 

Not afraid to get my hand dirty. But just knowing how much trouble it is just to change this filter with the tight space... Does changing the cooler and lines require removing other things gain access? 

Thanks! 

Also anyone post a tutorial yet that I have missed?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Since my last oil change mine has started pouring out. Lots of drips in the driveway, whole backside of the pan is drenched and so is the DEF injector area. I picked one up but not looking forward to putting it on. I think it will be a good winter break project.


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Since my last oil change mine has started pouring out. Lots of drips in the driveway, whole backside of the pan is drenched and so is the DEF injector area. I picked one up but not looking forward to putting it on. I think it will be a good winter break project.


Another thing is the pcv drain line that connects to oil pan it will leak and make a mess


----------

